# OPT-IN with ATT/DIRECTV



## tvman1 (Jan 23, 2009)

If you are a current customer of both ATT and DIRECTV you can choose to opt-in with their services through ATT and receive an additional $5 off per month. Your bill will NOT be bundled at this time.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you have a link to this?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

tvman1 said:


> If you are a current customer of both ATT and DIRECTV you can choose to opt-in with their services through ATT and receive an additional $5 off per month. Your bill will NOT be bundled at this time.


AT&T called me up and offered it to me. If you have AT&T landline service, AT&T Long Distance, AT&T DSL and Cingular wireless you can get a $10.00 a month credit on DirecTV. I have all through them, except DirecTV, which get that direct from DirecTV.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

loudo said:


> AT&T called me up and offered it to me. If you have AT&T landline service, AT&T Long Distance, AT&T DSL and Cingular wireless you can get a $10.00 a month credit on DirecTV. I have all through them, except DirecTV, which get that direct from DirecTV.


I have A T & T wireline telephone service (which is ALL they offer at my address!!) and, of course, DirecTV. Am I eligible for a discount?


----------



## tvman1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know. I called ATT's 800 number and got the discount


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> I have A T & T wireline telephone service (which is ALL they offer at my address!!) and, of course, DirecTV. Am I eligible for a discount?


I really couldn't tell you for sure, but I think you need at least 3 to get it. Maybe you could call and ask. Different regions may be different also. We are under AT&T, but part of the old Bell South.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I get a $10.00 credit a month on my D* bill through ATT.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> I get a $10.00 credit a month on my D* bill through ATT.


 How many services do you have? I just have cell with ATT.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Interesting...

Wondering if having a FAN on your AT&T Wireless account affects your eligibility for this? Anyone know?


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

The name on both accounts must be the same and you must have regular pots line service with them. You don’t have to have ATT-Wireless or DSL service. If you have U-verse VIOP you can't get the 5 bucks a month off. They also told me it would be a 1 year contract but I don't care I had DirecTV forever and have no plans on dropping them for a very long time. Make sure you have your DirecTV Account number ready for the ATT rep.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike_TV said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Wondering if having a FAN on your AT&T Wireless account affects your eligibility for this? Anyone know?


I have one on my account and they said that my account is a business account and would not let me bundle it in with it. I did get the $5 off D* though for just having Long Distance and also D* bundled.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> How many services do you have? I just have cell with ATT.


Bubblepuppy I do believe you get some discount for being a DIRECTV customer and have AT&T wireless. Call AT&T for the details.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

This from AT&T might help answer a few questions: http://www.att.com/Common/merger/files/pdf/ATT_DIRECTV_Customer_FAQ.pdf


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

There are a couple other threads dealing with this, but until the bundle becomes real and not virtual (seperate bills), any AT&T account will work, landline, DSL or wireless to get the $5/off. No "pack" is required.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I happened to be on the AT&T site for other reasons and it told me I was ineligible for any discount/bundling of TV services because I was already a DirecTV customer.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

joshjr said:


> I have one on my account and they said that my account is a business account and would not let me bundle it in with it. I did get the $5 off D* though for just having Long Distance and also D* bundled.


Who did you call to get the $5 off D*, I called AT&T Business Care and they didn't know what I was talking about.

Thanks

Jesse


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

Ken S said:


> I happened to be on the AT&T site for other reasons and it told me I was ineligible for any discount/bundling of TV services because I was already a DirecTV customer.


I don't know about AT&T website and Opt-in, but if you call, you can get the $5 discount for having both services.



jesselfout said:


> Who did you call to get the $5 off D*, I called AT&T Business Care and they didn't know what I was talking about.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jesse


Businesses are not eligible, this is a residential promo only.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

directvintheknow said:


> I don't know about AT&T website and Opt-in, but if you call, you can get the $5 discount for having both services.
> 
> Businesses are not eligible, this is a residential promo only.


I am not a business, but I do have a FAN account on my personal cell number.
JoshJr indicated that he was able to get some discount.

Who did you call to see if you were eligible for the discount?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> How many services do you have? I just have cell with ATT.


I have local and long distance plus internet. I recently tried to cancel the phone service and keep internet (as I use my Verizon cell phone 99% of the time) but they said I would lose the $10 credit and my internet price would go up.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

directvintheknow said:


> I don't know about AT&T website and Opt-in, but if you call, you can get the $5 discount for having both services.
> 
> Businesses are not eligible, this is a residential promo only.





MLBurks said:


> I have local and long distance plus internet. I recently tried to cancel the phone service and keep internet (as I use my Verizon cell phone 99% of the time) but they said I would lose the $10 credit and my internet price would go up.


I just have Wireless and D* am I eligible?

I just spent ~1 hour on the phone with both D* and ATT they don't seem to know wtf is going on....


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i called AT&T & they said the $$ credit is state specific & not every state is doing that at this time.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

What # did you call?


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

jesselfout said:


> I just have Wireless and D* am I eligible?
> 
> I just spent ~1 hour on the phone with both D* and ATT they don't seem to know wtf is going on....





dcowboy7 said:


> i called AT&T & they said the $$ credit is state specific & not every state is doing that at this time.


The confusion for most is in who is offering the discount. Keep in mind, "packs" (which generally can have a TV component) involve discounts for a number of services from AT&T. This $5 Opt-in or "virtual bundle" discount is from DIRECTV for having AT&T services and comes on the DIRECTV bill. All states are doing it because all states offer wireless. The AT&T landline footprint is 22 states I believe.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I've been getting a $5/mo credit on my D* bill for "Bellsouth Answers" for years. Even after AT&T took over Bellsouth and teamed up with Dish, I still have been getting the credit. I'm going to let the "sleeping dog lie" and assume this will continue on under this program.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

According to their site this is the number to call 1-800-288-1145. This is supposed to be the DirecTV department. Tell them up front what it is you are after. That you are already a D* customer and you are wanting to bundle it with your home phone service or cell or DSL or all of them. The more you bundle the more you save. If you just bundle one with D* then you get $5 off your D* bill. 

I already have mine set up combining home phone service with D* for the $5 discount. The only stipulation I knonw if was the home phone service had to be All Distance which is $35 a month but its unlimited long distance anywhere in the US. If you are willing to do that then you can use the home phone service to get the $5 off your D* bill.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

joshjr said:


> According to their site this is the number to call 1-800-288-1145. This is supposed to be the DirecTV department. Tell them up front what it is you are after. That you are already a D* customer and you are wanting to bundle it with your home phone service or cell or DSL or all of them. The more you bundle the more you save. If you just bundle one with D* then you get $5 off your D* bill.
> 
> I already have mine set up combining home phone service with D* for the $5 discount. The only stipulation I knonw if was the home phone service had to be All Distance which is $35 a month but its unlimited long distance anywhere in the US. If you are willing to do that then you can use the home phone service to get the $5 off your D* bill.


I could be wrong as it was several months ago when AT&T called me, but I think they told me, you need the basic package of local service and at least the minimum $4.00 a month w/ 5 cent a minute long distance package.
With DSL or Cell added to it, you got $5.00 a month DirecTV discount. 
With both DSL and Cell you got $10.00 a month DirecTV discount.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

directvintheknow said:


> The confusion for most is in who is offering the discount. Keep in mind, "packs" (which generally can have a TV component) involve discounts for a number of services from AT&T. This $5 Opt-in or "virtual bundle" discount is from DIRECTV for having AT&T services and comes on the DIRECTV bill. All states are doing it because all states offer wireless. The AT&T landline footprint is 22 states I believe.


but i called directv as well & they said i have to go thru at&t....but i will try joshjr's #.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

loudo said:


> I could be wrong as it was several months ago when AT&T called me, but I think they told me, you need the basic package of local service and at least the minimum $4.00 a month w/ 5 cent a minute long distance package.
> With DSL or Cell added to it, you got $5.00 a month DirecTV discount.
> With both DSL and Cell you got $10.00 a month DirecTV discount.





dcowboy7 said:


> but i called directv as well & they said i have to go thru at&t....but i will try joshjr's #.


At this point, we probably need to consolidate threads, but that number you were given is DIRECTV reps tasked with handling AT&T customer's problems specifically with DIRECTV orders & bills. You need to call AT&T billing/Customer Service/Sales to actually Opt-in.

As for requirements, again right now you are ONLY required to have an AT&T account, landline, wireless or HSI (even dry loop) for the DIRECTV discount. Any other discounts from AT&T would be in "packs" like double, triple, quad, etc.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

Call AT&T Wireless customer support
Give them your info Cell # and last four of SS #
Ask to be transferred to the "Combined Billing Department"
Give CBD-Rep your D* Account 
All done 

My suggestion is that if you are going to post discounts, give at a little more detail, the exact # called, department you talked to etc.

Thank you joshjr, for letting me find this discount...


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

jesselfout said:


> Call AT&T Wireless customer support
> Give them your info Cell # and last four of SS #
> Ask to be transferred to the "Combined Billing Department"
> Give CBD-Rep your D* Account
> ...


I don't want to further confuse things but you really don't even have to have the combined bill dept. Any AT&T rep that generally offers sales and bundling or packaging services in addition to their normal bill & question handling should be trained on how to Opt-in a DIRECTV customer. But, whatever works.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

directvintheknow said:


> I don't want to further confuse things but you really don't even have to have the combined bill dept. Any AT&T rep that generally offers sales and bundling or packaging services in addition to their normal bill & question handling should be trained on how to Opt-in a DIRECTV customer. But, whatever works.


I'm not so sure about that, I spoke with at least 5 different AT&T customer service or sales reps who had no idea what I was talking about and no idea about who to send me to.

My method worked and I asked the rep what I should tell my friends to do, she said to call the Combined Billing Dept you can believe whatever you want though.

If you want to avoid a headache, use the method I described, but maybe you will get lucky and get it worked out the first call, I doubt it though.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

AT&T really doesn't know what it's doing on this bundling promotion. I called a couple of weeks ago and was transfered to a department specifically charged with dealing with bundling questions. I was told unequivocally that this bundling offer is for new directv customers who sign up through AT&T for their service. On their website, they have (or had, not sure if it's still there) a series of 'pages' to go through to sign up for bundling and the option for Directv says (or said) AT&T/Directv. I was told that was how they indicated a directv subsciption _through_ AT&T which, of course, would have to be a new subscription.

I was also told that they would be rolling out a bundling discount for current directv customers by the end of the year. But, basically, I think they just don't collectively know what they're actually doing with this. Maybe I'll play CSR Roulete a bit and see if I can get someone who will give me the bundling discount, whether AT&T is really offering to current customers or not! I think it's really a crap shoot at this point.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

Contact the combined billing department, save yourself the headache.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

shendley said:


> AT&T really doesn't know what it's doing on this bundling promotion. I called a couple of weeks ago and was transfered to a department specifically charged with dealing with bundling questions. I was told unequivocally that this bundling offer is for new directv customers who sign up through AT&T for their service. On their website, they have (or had, not sure if it's still there) a series of 'pages' to go through to sign up for bundling and the option for Directv says (or said) AT&T/Directv. I was told that was how they indicated a directv subsciption _through_ AT&T which, of course, would have to be a new subscription.
> 
> I was also told that they would be rolling out a bundling discount for current directv customers by the end of the year. But, basically, I think they just don't collectively know what they're actually doing with this. Maybe I'll play CSR Roulete a bit and see if I can get someone who will give me the bundling discount, whether AT&T is really offering to current customers or not! I think it's really a crap shoot at this point.


As with most Customer Service Call Centers, training is the key and understanding is crucial on the reps side. You can imagine that with new sales as the focus, certain reps may have tuned out the opt-in portion of their training, but rest assured it is valid and many people are taking advantage of the discount.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

joshjr said:


> According to their site this is the number to call 1-800-288-1145. This is supposed to be the DirecTV department. Tell them up front what it is you are after. That you are already a D* customer and you are wanting to bundle it with your home phone service or cell or DSL or all of them. The more you bundle the more you save. If you just bundle one with D* then you get $5 off your D* bill.
> 
> I already have mine set up combining home phone service with D* for the $5 discount. *The only stipulation I knonw if was the home phone service had to be All Distance which is $35 a month* but its unlimited long distance anywhere in the US. If you are willing to do that then you can use the home phone service to get the $5 off your D* bill.


I don't think that's everywhere.
When I called, I was told I had to have Choice Extra or above, didn't matter what I had AT&T wise.


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

I was able to get the $5 discount, I have DirecTV and ATT U-Verse (Internet only).

My sister was not able to get the discount, she has ATT Wireless only, and directv, ATT said that Directv has to authorize it before ATT can give the discount, because its ATT Wireless, and said if she had residential phone or internet then they would be able to do it right away.

Sounds like to me the ATT Wireless folks in my area are not quite ready to be able to setup the discounts as of yet...

I am in the Houston, Texas area.


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

quik said:


> I was able to get the $5 discount, I have DirecTV and ATT U-Verse (Internet only).
> 
> My sister was not able to get the discount, she has ATT Wireless only, and directv, ATT said that Directv has to authorize it before ATT can give the discount, because its ATT Wireless, and said if she had residential phone or internet then they would be able to do it right away.
> 
> ...


Sorry to beat the proverbial dead horse but it's still a matter of training. Any reps that can sell standalone wireless can also place DIRECTV orders and any rep at all can add the Opt-in discount with your "BAN". Just tell them that when calling back.


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

the att number i used and had no problems with is 1 800 2020,have your d account number to make it easy.took 5 minutes


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

directvintheknow said:


> Sorry to beat the proverbial dead horse but it's still a matter of training. Any reps that can sell standalone wireless can also place DIRECTV orders and any rep at all can add the Opt-in discount with your "BAN". Just tell them that when calling back.


Actually it is not I work for AT&T and here is the issue i believe is happening

AT&T & Directv customer discount. I believe anyone that lives in areas previously service by SBC are elegible for the $5 discount for having both services. Those states are the following

Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri, Texas, California, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Nevada, Connecticut, Kansas

If you don't live in one of those state and call to try to add it I don't believe you will be successfull. Hence why some have some success adding and others don't and scanning quickly the locations of those who were able to and weren't it looks like this holds true.

Bundling is not available currently but will be later this year.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jb1 said:


> the att number i used and had no problems with is 1 800 2020,have your d account number to make it easy.took 5 minutes


It appears you are missing a few digits in that phone #? (and don't try 800.800.2020)


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

cb7214 said:


> Actually it is not I work for AT&T and here is the issue i believe is happening
> 
> AT&T & Directv customer discount. I believe anyone that lives in areas previously service by SBC are elegible for the $5 discount for having both services. Those states are the following
> 
> ...


Actually that's not true. Any customer with an AT&T account (cell phones in 50 states) can have a $5 discount on their DIRECTV bill, as can any customer that has a landline or DSL AT&T account in any state you can get one. You have to have Choice Xtra or above and a clear account balance for the discount to stick.

The BTN or BAN (i.e. account#) needs to be input in the AT&T reps' ordering system when doing this "order" to apply the discount. It actually has no ties (right now) to other "bundling" discounts, which is part of the confusion. The other part is a training/understanding problem on the part of the reps, particularly in the mobility stores and winback centers. What will occur later this year is combined billing, not to be confused with receiving this discount.


----------



## Jae (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, This actually worked out really well, under 5min and all went beautiful

The rep informed me that 

That if you have the commit with directv 1 year plan it will be brought over to the bundle with the one year/two year package plan.. i thought this was worth the bundled package. It's not not often you see it all in one bill, Next Electric company


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

I called a couple of the numbers and was told no, but then I just called the regular AT&T Billing. Talked to a very nice lady and she said sure, you can get the $5 discount on your D* bill. Gave her my D* account number and then she came back and said that sorry you do not have the correct package. Well it is because I have the Total Choice which is almost the same as the Choice Xtra but AT&T doesn't know that. So she said that I would have to call D* and change my package. She then said if you do we also have a new program for your Local and Long distance combo with D* and you could save over $26 a month on your phone bill. So I called D* last night and changed the Choice Xtra with HD DVR. The thing is that with the $5 discount I would be paying the same as when I had Total Choice + HD + DVR. But now for my phone I am paying $26 less a month with better service plan than I had.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

cb7214 said:


> Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri, Texas, California, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Nevada, Connecticut, Kansas
> If you don't live in one of those state and call to try to add it I don't believe you will be successfull.


but someone from west virginia posted here & they got the $5 even though that state isnt on your list.


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

i mean 1800 288 2020.sorry


----------



## jb1 (Jan 10, 2008)

RACJ2 said:
 

> It appears you are missing a few digits in that phone #? (and don't try 800.800.2020)


i ment 1 800288 2020.sorry


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

Of course my new D* bill is out, and the discount isn't on there.
Why does that not surprise me???


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Of course my new D* bill is out, and the discount isn't on there.
> Why does that not surprise me???


Mine was. It took a few days after I called it in before it posted but it was on there.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> but someone from west virginia posted here & they got the $5 even though that state isnt on your list.


yes like i mentioned i wasn't for sure but i thought that may have been the case. but as someone corrected me i guess it doesn't apply as it appears everyone is elegible


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Of course my new D* bill is out, and the discount isn't on there.
> Why does that not surprise me???


how long ago did you call to add it? It usually takes 1-2 billing cycles depending how your billing cycle and the when the discount is sent to directv from AT&T


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

It was before this bill came out (obviously), so I will wait until the next one.
If it's not on there, I will give them a call, and see what's up.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

jb1 said:


> the att number i used and had no problems with is 1 800 2020,have your d account number to make it easy.took 5 minutes


Huh? You missing some digits there?


----------



## CindyJ (Aug 7, 2008)

I have ATT local and unlimited long distance service. Called 800.288.2020 and asked for Combined Billing Department. Told the rep what I wanted. She said they aren't doing combined billing for existing D* customers yet. Told her what I had read here. She put me on hold to speak with her supervisor. After about 5 minutes the call was disconnected (Really. I didn't hang up). Called back and got a different rep. Explained what I wanted. She said she could help. She brought up my ATT account, which also showed that I currently have D* service. Asked if she needed my D* account number and she said no. She said that my services will be bundled and that I will now receive a single bill from ATT for both phone and satellite service and that I will receive a $5.00 discount.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

I have AT&T landline service, AT&T Long Distance & AT&T DSL as well as DirecTV. I know I am receiving a discount on my ATT services, but I'm wondering if I would lose the grandfathered Total Choice + package I have if I combined everything.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

AreBee said:


> I have AT&T landline service, AT&T Long Distance & AT&T DSL as well as DirecTV. I know I am receiving a discount on my ATT services, but I'm wondering if I would lose the grandfathered Total Choice + package I have if I combined everything.


Yes I believe you will. I had to change my package from Total Choice + to Choice Xtra to get the $5 discount. The issue is that AT&T systems only know about the new package names, not what they used to be called.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have AT&T DSL Direct with cell phone. I got $5 off the DSL Extreme 3.0 service, not the Directv service.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

Sackett said:


> Yes I believe you will. I had to change my package from Total Choice + to Choice Xtra to get the $5 discount. The issue is that AT&T systems only know about the new package names, not what they used to be called.


Then it would be a wash for me. I'm currently $5.02 lower on my grandfathered package. I already receive a $5 bundle discount, so an extra $5 would make me even.


----------



## jmhorn (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you do have to switch to a newer DTV plan, so it may cost slightly more than your old DTV plan but you also get access to a new phone plan from ATT called the Double Pack All distance which is $35/month with all calling features and unlimited long distance, which saved me another $10/month. 
The number to call is (800) 288-1145. The (800) 288-2020 seems to have been hijacked by a chat line...


----------



## JD* (Feb 12, 2009)

FireMedic8039 said:


> I have AT&T DSL Direct with cell phone. I got $5 off the DSL Extreme 3.0 service, not the Directv service.


Keep in mind that the discounts AT&T gives for packs or bundles are seperate from the $5 one from DIRECTV right now which shows up on the DIRECTV bill only.



jmhorn said:


> Yes, you do have to switch to a newer DTV plan, so it may cost slightly more than your old DTV plan but you also get access to a new phone plan from ATT called the Double Pack All distance which is $35/month with all calling features and unlimited long distance, which saved me another $10/month.
> The number to call is (800) 288-1145. The (800) 288-2020 seems to have been hijacked by a chat line...


Again 800-288-1145 are DIRECTV reps that handle AT&T customers and cannot Opt-in customers for the extra $5.


----------

